# URGENT, Need help fast



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I arranged with an electrical company to change my elecs to euroland from USA 110v, install new charger etc, fix elec steps and link up new leisure batteries, all on-site. We agreed this 4 months ago. I kept in touch and they kept saying that they were waiting for final quotes. We finally agreed that the work would be completed by 16/10/06. I today contacted them and they have again put it back to the end of Oct. I asked for firm dates which they couldn't give me. As I have to arrange time off work and need some notice this is an impossible situation.

Does anyone know of an electrical engineer/installer for ARV's in or very close to Dorset.

Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Blandford Vehicle Auto Electrics Electrician Electricail Electronics Wiltshire Dorset diagnostics diagnostic engineer 01258 830624 

from google

stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

camperian said:


> .........................Does anyone know of an electrical engineer/installer for ARV's in or very close to Dorset.
> 
> Ian


These guys have a good reputation.

http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I tried the Blandford one 3 times but engaged before posting, will try again now.

Mobilerv is in my favourites at home but I'm in the office at mo.

Thanks again

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
It did sound to me that those guys were more than a little disorganised matey :roll: :roll: 
Have you tried Duncan at http://www.starspangledspanner.co.uk/index.html
He is a member of MHF and he is also mobile...

Good luck and let us all know how you get on...

Keith


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

If you are very close to Poole/ Bournemouth try Auto-Lec 01202519060, first class service does all the trade locally including all the M/H dealers. 

You will get answering machine he will the call you back. 

KenS


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

KenS

Thanks for the local tip off.

Yes, I am in Bournemouth, are you close?

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

KenS

Thanks for the local tip off.

Yes, I am in Bournemouth, are you close?

Ian

Edit: Do you have any knowledge of them - quality, reliability etc?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Auto-lec only do the 12v side and don't touch ARVs.

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mobilerv.

Very professional approach. Have pencilled in OCT 30th with them. After doing the work, they would like to keep the RV for a week to make certain everything is 100%

Prob is - the cost
£1,300 for hook up 
£800 for solar panels
Other bits and pieces brings total to £2,500 + VAT

Ian


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

camperian

Sorry for late reply, yes very close, for some reason I thought I recognised the postings I believe we met at Charles and sons recently when you were looking for some silver blinds. Autolec is very competent and is very reasonable I would recommend him without fear of repercussions

KenS


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

KenS

Sorry but it wasn't me you met at Charles and Son. You must have missed my other post because Autolec don't do ARVs - spoke to him on the phone.


----------

